# Zippering a walleye



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I was once shown how to "zipper" a walleye when cleaning them, but I forgot the method. Can anyone here tell me how?


----------



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a quick video (with bad music) to show you how:


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Best thing ever shown to me by a guide last year on Erie. Works for other fish to not just walleye.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm confused. Is that to remove the small "Y" bones?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I'm confused. Is that to remove the small "Y" bones?


It is to remove a small line of bones down the middle of the fillet.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahh. Thanks.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I also cut the cheek's out of the large walleye (they make a nice little nugget).


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the cheeks are the best part of the fish. we always save the cheeks. and if you zipper them the correct way it removes the blood vein that runs down the middle of the fillet.
sherman


----------

